# #4 misfire



## robntn (Aug 25, 2008)

I have a 95 altima 240k, new plugs, wires, cap ,button and 150 psi compresion. From cold start to appox. 160-180 degrees engine runs great. When the engine temp. reaches above 180 degress it developes a misfire between 1400 and 1600 rpms under a load and hesitates just between those rpms. I can pull the vacum line off the EGR after reaching full 180 to 220 degess and engine runs with no misfire. I changed the EGR valve and the engine has a dead misfire to 2000 rpms. I waited till night fall to check for misfire jump . I pulled the #4 wire saw spark jumping from the wire to the valve cover till complely removed . Then the spark was jumping from the distibutor to the housing next to the coil. Feels like a bad injector but runs great with old EGR till hot. Please Help

robntn


----------

